
Art dealer Mary Boone claims early-life trauma prompted her criminal tax evasion - tartoran
https://www.theartnewspaper.com/news/art-dealer-mary-boone-claims-early-life-trauma-prompted-her-criminal-tax-evasion
======
justtopost
Odd, no matter how troubled my childhood, I think I am still responsible for
my actions. I think she is too. I hope this chicanery increases her sentance.

